# looking for material..



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

since all the shops around here are either closed or very limited on their supplies can someone please suggest a site where I can order online.. Thanks for the help...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muddy waters (Apr 14, 2002)

J. Stockard is the way to go.

http://www.jsflyfishing.com/


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been ordering items from Hook and Hackle as of late... 

http://store.hookhack.com/


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

feather-craft.com


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

polarbear78 said:


> feather-craft.com


Seconds on FeatherCraft.

Bob


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

All of a sudden I can not find what I want at my local shop. I have had stuff on order there for at least six months. The excuse I get is ow inventory's. No one wants to stock too much.
I wanted a Dyana-king vise last year, after 4 months of waiting I canceled my order (I'm a Renzetti man anyway.) Remember, if you are at the shop and see something you may use BUY IT because when you need it it will not be there.
My go too online shop is J. Stockard....


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have also heard of flytyersdungeon.com I have never used them....from what I have heard though they are VERY cheap, but not always that fastest....sometime you get your order quick, other times not so much...the people I talked to said it makes up for the cheap prices though as long as you are not in a hurry and check if your materials are in stock first...


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys... Its just sad to see that its getting harder and harder to find any local fly shops anymore..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I get some stuff from Janns Netcraft, but I go to their store to get it, I know they do have a website. Good bunch of guys down there and great customer service.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I ordered a ton of supplies from
www.madriveroutfitters.com

I was EXTREMELY pleased with how fast the shipping was and the prices and free shipping too if you spend above X amount of dollars.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Sometimes you can get some great deals on ebay. I have gotten diachi hooks whitting hackle marabou plumes dirt cheap. Also try feather craft
http://www.feather-craft.com/


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

RippinLipp said:


> Thanks for the help guys... Its just sad to see that its getting harder and harder to find any local fly shops anymore..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I havent gone to a fly shop in years and i have 2 in my town.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> I havent gone to a fly shop in years and i have 2 in my town.


I wish I had just one in my town...or even close to drive to...


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com they have loads of stuff. And great shipping 


tsr770 said:


> I get some stuff from Janns Netcraft, but I go to their store to get it, I know they do have a website. Good bunch of guys down there and great customer service.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

brushbuster said:


> I havent gone to a fly shop in years and i have 2 in my town.


I can't understand this comment. First, why brag about it or even post this but secondly, why not support your neighbors? 

I hope you're not one of those guys who use the local shops to pick their brains and look at and fondle items only to order them from some place hundreds of miles away.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Head over to Derek LeRoys on line shop, LeRoy's fly supplies out of Canton, MI. He has a good selection of stuff, good resource to talk with plus if he does not have it on hand can get it in a short time.


----------

